# New Years Eve



## Rus0906 (Dec 13, 2020)

What are we all doing


----------



## Rus0906 (Dec 13, 2020)

South Coast french alps this time last year coivd stop us this year so looking for somewhere in South Coast  this year


----------



## Phantom (Dec 13, 2020)

It's just another day so no big deal! Had planned to be in southern Spain but maybe next year?  or the next?  or.......
A good job you didn't ask about the day before because we would be at a family funeral! 
But will be parked up on a friends horse field where we've been since start of second lockdown for New Years Eve.
I think we'll have to move about some after that! 
Last New Years Eve we were watching the fireworks in front of the twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, so quite a contrast!


----------



## Debs (Dec 13, 2020)

Somewhere in deepest Ecosse.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 13, 2020)

Roasting chestnuts on a open fire in a cold England outside wrapped up warm.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 13, 2020)

It will be different to last year for sure. We spent new year with a group of wildcampers and had the best time.


----------



## 1807truckman (Dec 13, 2020)

Staying home.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 13, 2020)

Probably staying home, same as we’re doing for Christmas.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes this is going to be a strange one, As in the past few years ive taken the wife away. Over that time I normally up for all things fun.
done a jesus new year at Congleton, thanks roming rog
Done educational, thanks geeky phill
And oaring thanks lee and linda
This year nowt to look forward to at least I wont have go get a gas bottle and charge a battery.  
So this year barst#rd martial arts  Kung- fu
Merry Christmas


----------



## mjvw (Dec 13, 2020)

Normally in MH at New year wilding away from the local Mayhem, this year  Bricks and Mortar earplugs early night.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 13, 2020)

Rus0906 said:


> What are we all doing


Good question!
Sadly, no good answers.


----------



## Tonybvi (Dec 13, 2020)

At home as we will be at Christmas.  Lobster and Cumin Crusted rack of lamb ordered for home delivery as a treat!


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 13, 2020)

Waiting to see if Greater Manchester and Lancashire get moved down to tier 2 before making a decision


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 13, 2020)

probably early night tele never any good on new years eve...or christmas come to that..........oh for days gone....when it would be party time all over christmas and more especially new year.......we would all get dressed in kilts etc...walls all decorated with tartan........conga round the house and lampost........firstufooting......neighbours would be visiting also ... alas those days have gone..


----------



## Scotia (Dec 13, 2020)

Spending time at our bar with the neighbours.


----------



## Wully (Dec 13, 2020)

Think I’ve only been home in this country twice in over 30 years. We always try to go somewhere warm maybe Mexico Florida somewhere hot re charge the batteries. This year I’m looking forward to doing nowt. Didn't relies how much I was spending on these exotic jaunts its one of the most expensive times to go abroad and the older you get the hotels become more expensive. Gonna go into the new year with some extra shekels in my pocket.


----------



## mjvw (Dec 13, 2020)

trixie88 said:


> probably early night tele never any good on new years eve...or christmas come to that..........oh for days gone....when it would be party time all over christmas and more especially new year.......we would all get dressed in kilts etc...walls all decorated with tartan........conga round the house and lampost........firstufooting......neighbours would be visiting also ... alas those days have gone..


Don't forget the gift of coal from the first footer great times , not really the same now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 13, 2020)

Definitely staying home after all the lunatics have gone wild in ailes over the christmas period with relaxed restrictions and spreading you know what like wildfire.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 13, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Definitely staying home after all the lunatics have gone wild in ailes over the christmas period with relaxed restrictions and spreading you know what like wildfire.



Same here as usual. Never been one for going berserk like the majority of the population on New Year’s Eve. May have something to do with my late wife having to work in the hospital on news years day and neither of us were drinkers.
May head out to the lakes if my area comes out of tier 3 next week but I reckon that’s unlikely.
ive already spoken to the CS site I use near Penrith which is closed but they have kindly let me stay if I can leave my area.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 13, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Don't forget the gift of coal from the first footer great times , not really the same now.


not only coal mjvw.....it was coal, for warmth
                                  silver coin for prosperity
                                   piece of bread for food
                             a small glass of wine/drink   

first footer had to be  a male with dark hair....
could only come in via front door     could not enter  till after midnight.
after leaving gifts   he had to exit via back door


i doubt the young ones would know what first footing is/was.........

.


----------



## Rus0906 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rus0906 said:


> South Coast french alps this time last year coivd stop us this year so looking for somewhere in South Coast  this year


we were at lez getz last year loved it


----------



## winks (Dec 14, 2020)

Just got sorted for two nights away with our lad and the two kids near Mungrisdale on a C&CC small site with metered leccy for £62. 

On with tracking down a meal for New Year’s Day now. I think we’ll be ok because we are a “bubble” so should count as one household for a meal. 

Happy days. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## 2cv (Dec 14, 2020)

Wildcamping/Motorhomer Zoom virtual meet.


----------



## Lee (Dec 14, 2020)

Wully said:


> Think I’ve only been home in this country twice in over 30 years. We always try to go somewhere warm maybe Mexico Florida somewhere hot re charge the batteries. This year I’m looking forward to doing nowt. Didn't relies how much I was spending on these exotic jaunts its one of the most expensive times to go abroad and the older you get the hotels become more expensive. Gonna go into the new year with some extra shekels in my pocket.


See what happens when you become a grandad. 
Cosy nights in by the fire, you can't get to excited at your age.


----------



## barryd (Dec 14, 2020)

Normally we spend both Christmas and New year away. Have done for decades.  Cottage on the Isle of Arran or the Lake district, couple of times the Canary Islands and also more recently away in the van but the last couple of years we have been at home so thats what we will do this year again.  Not a big fan of New Years eve anyway.  My favourite is a toss up between the Christmas and New year we spent in Tenerife  when the weather was exceptionally good and hot and the one we spent in the Lake District in the van 2011 I think where there was loads of snow and blue skys and winter wonderland.  Jet skiing on Christmas day before going to a Carol concert in shorts and flip flops was fun.  Seems a long time ago now


----------



## Red Dwarf (Dec 14, 2020)

Gladly waving 2020 farewell and putting up a new calendar... helped on by a bottle of Baileys.


----------



## Scotia (Dec 14, 2020)

I took a piece of black bun to a neighbours one year, I had to ask her why she put it on the fire, Oh! was the reply I thought it was a piece of coal. Time to go to spec savers!


----------



## Biggarmac (Dec 14, 2020)

Scotia said:


> I took a piece of black bun to a neighbours one year, I had to ask her why she put it on the fire, Oh! was the reply I thought it was a piece of coal. Time to go to spec savers!


Best thing to do with Black Bun!


----------



## Scotia (Dec 14, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Best thing to do with Black Bun!


I quite like Black Bun but I still have my own teeth .


----------



## Biggarmac (Dec 14, 2020)

Scotia said:


> I quite like Black Bun but I still have my own teeth .


I've got my own teeth too, but I also have taste.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 14, 2020)

Hopefully driving the van to a spot high up the pennines with a great view where we can sit with a cuppa and watch all the fireworks going off in the towns below us.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 14, 2020)

We will do what we always do every New Years Eve.. we chug our boat up to the Swan Inn at Fradley junction from Barton Marina, moor up, get a few DVDs on and crack open the gin bottle with a nice Indian takeaway curry (sadly the pub will be closed this year due to covid otherwise we would be in there counting down the minutes of a shite 2020) we will then wake up New Years Day (at some point) and chug it back to the marina doing the 7 locks with a bloody hangover.. I cant wait.. (good job missis Joy is the lock monkey and all I have to do is steer the boat  )


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> We will do what we always do every New Years Eve.. we chug our boat up to the Swan Inn at Fradley junction from Barton Marina, moor up, get a few DVDs on and crack open the gin bottle with a nice Indian takeaway curry (sadly the pub will be closed this year due to covid otherwise we would be in there counting down the minutes of a shite 2020) we will then wake up New Years Day (at some point) and chug it back to the marina doing the 7 locks with a bloody hangover.. I cant wait.. (good job missis Joy is the lock monkey and all I have to do is steer the boat  )
> View attachment 89925


I have a Norman 23 bit shorter than yours.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I have a Norman 23 bit shorter than yours.


we looked at a Norman 23 a few years ago.. a nice boat but ended up buying a Burland 26.. that was destroyed in a fire at the marina in 2016.. so I bought the Viking 32.. I miss the Burland though as much more manouverable and didnt need to drop the canopy to go under low bridges etc


----------



## Toffeecat (Dec 14, 2020)

I was wanting to go away but with whats happening thats out. Therefore i have decided my livers been vary very bad and needs punishing. A lot.


----------



## barryd (Dec 14, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> We will do what we always do every New Years Eve.. we chug our boat up to the Swan Inn at Fradley junction from Barton Marina, moor up, get a few DVDs on and crack open the gin bottle with a nice Indian takeaway curry (sadly the pub will be closed this year due to covid otherwise we would be in there counting down the minutes of a shite 2020) we will then wake up New Years Day (at some point) and chug it back to the marina doing the 7 locks with a bloody hangover.. I cant wait.. (good job missis Joy is the lock monkey and   )
> View attachment 89925



Yeah looking at that front port side you clearly steer it after a few sherbets!  

Miss my boat. I used have it on Windermere in the winter.  Nothing better than a blast up to Ambleside for a few beers on a sunny afternoon. Well there is, doing it on a hot sunny afternoon in summer


----------



## Robmac (Dec 14, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> We will do what we always do every New Years Eve.. we chug our boat up to the Swan Inn at Fradley junction from Barton Marina, moor up, get a few DVDs on and crack open the gin bottle with a nice Indian takeaway curry (sadly the pub will be closed this year due to covid otherwise we would be in there counting down the minutes of a shite 2020) we will then wake up New Years Day (at some point) and chug it back to the marina doing the 7 locks with a bloody hangover.. I cant wait.. (good job missis Joy is the lock monkey and all I have to do is steer the boat  )
> View attachment 89925



Love my Viking 20 Tim great little boat for the river, got everything I need onboard to be self contained.

Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 14, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Love my Viking 20 Tim great little boat for the river, got everything I need onboard to be self contained.
> 
> Can't wait to get back out there.



...and here she is , no pics myself but this is the ad from when I bought her;





__





						Viking 20 Jubilee For Sale | Norfolk Yacht Agency | NYB1476
					

VIKING 20 JUBILEE EDITION - 1999, Honda 20hp petrol outboard (fitted new 2013 with 5 year warranty), 4 berth, chemical toilet & shower, water heater,



					www.nya.co.uk


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 14, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Hopefully driving the van to a spot high up the pennines white a great view where we can sit with a cuppa and watch all the fireworks going off in the towns below us.


Anywhere near a viaduct?


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 14, 2020)

Robmac said:


> ...and here she is , no pics myself but this is the ad from when I bought her;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloody loved boat Rob


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 14, 2020)

signing off now.. missus just got back in from A&E ,.. probably riddled with Covid but who cares.. we dont.. cant wait to cruise the cut new year


----------



## Robmac (Dec 14, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> bloody loved boat Rob



I might even do the same as you Tim and spend the night on board for New Year.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 14, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Anywhere near a viaduct?


No but a great spot for you and David would be the Victoria tower Huddersfield you get fantastic views of the fireworks from up there just make sure your in 1st gear on the last bit of the hill.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> we looked at a Norman 23 a few years ago.. a nice boat but ended up buying a Burland 26.. that was destroyed in a fire at the marina in 2016.. so I bought the Viking 32.. I miss the Burland though as much more manouverable and didnt need to drop the canopy to go under low bridges etc


Yes viking bought the moulds of Norman boats, mine can take up to 100hp, most folk here buy diesel boats as they run on heating oil with some cooking oil added, cheap as chips.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 14, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> We will do what we always do every New Years Eve.. we chug our boat up to the Swan Inn at Fradley junction from Barton Marina, moor up, get a few DVDs on and crack open the gin bottle with a nice Indian takeaway curry (sadly the pub will be closed this year due to covid otherwise we would be in there counting down the minutes of a shite 2020) we will then wake up New Years Day (at some point) and chug it back to the marina doing the 7 locks with a bloody hangover.. I cant wait.. (good job missis Joy is the lock monkey and all I have to do is steer the boat  )
> View attachment 89925



A few years ago we spent New Year just above the two locks after Fradley. It was brilliant. Sadly I’m no longer mobile enough.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 14, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> No but a great spot for you and David would be the Victoria tower Huddersfield you get fantastic views of the fireworks from up there just make sure your in 1st gear on the last bit of the hill.


Nipped up during the summer, but cosidering we've all week to go, I went Sunday afternoon.....bit hairy getting up with cars coming down but worth it for the view. Virtually on my doorstep but the first time i had been.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 14, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Nipped up during the summer, but cosidering we've all week to go, I went Sunday afternoon.....bit hairy getting up with cars coming down but worth it for the view. Virtually on my doorstep but the first time i had been.


I took the motorhome up there it was a bit hairy getting up that last bit but we could just sit all night in the warm watching the world below us.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 15, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I took the motorhome up there it was a bit hairy getting up that last bit but we could just sit all night in the warm watching the world below us.


Another good spot, and you can just park up for the night (or you could last time we went) is Winter Hill, cracking view and out of the way.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> Another good spot, and you can just park up for the night (or you could last time we went) is Winter Hill, cracking view and out of the way.


Thing is West Yorkshire is not on the tourist route but they are missing a trick as there are some stunning overnight park ups.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 15, 2020)

2cv said:


> A few years ago we spent New Year just above the two locks after Fradley. It was brilliant. Sadly I’m no longer mobile enough.
> 
> View attachment 89934


Is that Shadehouse lock? its our favorite mooring at Fradley..


----------



## 2cv (Dec 15, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> Is that Shadehouse lock? its our favorite mooring at Fradley..



Yes, just above Shadehouse lock. A lovely spot, we could see the fireworks at new year in the distant towns. We were based at Kings Bromley.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 15, 2020)

2cv said:


> Yes, just above Shadehouse lock. A lovely spot, we could see the fireworks at new year in the distant towns. We were based at Kings Bromley.


very nice.. here is a photo of my boat at Shadehouse. Sorry you don't boat anymore. We were considering moving it to Kings Bromley but I would miss the cruise from Burton through Alrewas etc..


----------



## Snapster (Dec 15, 2020)

I think we are still going to be under our 8 pm curfew. ( France) so this year will probably be the same as the last few. 
Try and stay up till midnight with a bottle of Moët and look out of the bedroom window to see if there any fireworks.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 15, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Thing is West Yorkshire is not on the tourist route but they are missing a trick as there are some stunning overnight park ups.


Annie, sorry I meant Winter Hill, near Bolton, it’s only about 50 miles (and you’ll need your passport), but well worth it.  But as you say there are some cracking park up spots on our doorstep.


----------



## barryd (Dec 15, 2020)

Robmac said:


> ...and here she is , no pics myself but this is the ad from when I bought her;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks lovely that Rob. I am surprised how spacious it is for a twenty footer.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> Annie, sorry I meant Winter Hill, near Bolton, it’s only about 50 miles (and you’ll need your passport), but well worth it.  But as you say there are some cracking park up spots on our doorstep.


Yes I know it great park up shame it’s going towards the other side.


----------



## myvanwy (Dec 15, 2020)

Any of you guys get up to the Hartley Arms on the Shroppy?


----------



## 2cv (Dec 15, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Any of you guys get up to the Hartley Arms on the Shroppy?



I never actually stopped there but passed a few times and stayed at Brewood. Lovely area.


----------



## Mo and John C (Dec 15, 2020)

Rus0906 said:


> What are we all doing


In Southern Spain, either in the villa that we have sold, after 12 years, or in the moho...not sure yet, awaiting on completion date before final decision...


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 15, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Any of you guys get up to the Hartley Arms on the Shroppy?


yes.. had a nice meal there a few years ago when cruising the Shroppie..


----------



## TissyD (Dec 15, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> It will be different to last year for sure. We spent new year with a group of wildcampers and had the best time.


We sure did.


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 15, 2020)

TissyD said:


> We sure did.


Fingers crossed 2021 could be even better


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 15, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I might even do the same as you Tim and spend the night on board for New Year.


the best laid plans of mice and men eh Rob.. Joy has just texted me details of her shift program over xmas at the bloody hospital .. it says she has to work New Years Eve and New Years day .. effin pissed off now   so no boat trip this year again


----------



## barryd (Dec 15, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> the best laid plans of mice and men eh Rob.. Joy has just texted me details of her shift program over xmas at the bloody hospital .. it says she has to work New Years Eve and New Years day .. effin pissed off now   so no boat trip this year again




Pity about Covid!  Thats a pass to the boat with all your boozy mates and a big party!! (Normally)

Michelle never hardly used our boat so it was mainly full of my drunken mates.  Dammit! I miss it even more now!


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 15, 2020)

barryd said:


> Pity about Covid!  Thats a pass to the boat with all your boozy mates and a big party!! (Normally)
> 
> Michelle never hardly used our boat so it was mainly full of my drunken mates.  Dammit! I miss it even more now!


love getting pissed up with mates on my boat Baz.. never mind boats Barry.. how about your search for a motorbike? I note that Barry's bike thread has gone quiet..


----------



## barryd (Dec 15, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> love getting pissed up with mates on my boat Baz.. never mind boats Barry.. how about your search for a motorbike? I note that Barry's bike thread has gone quiet..



Yeah Ill resurrect it when I have something to say.  Two weeks ago my left leg just stopped working.  So I couldn't walk let along get on a bike.  A lot better now but going for an xray tomorrow. I reckon when the search resumes it may well be an automatic or another scooter.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 15, 2020)

barryd said:


> Yeah Ill resurrect it when I have something to say.  Two weeks ago my left leg just stopped working.  So I couldn't walk let along get on a bike.  A lot better now but going for an xray tomorrow. I reckon when the search resumes it may well be an automatic or another scooter.


I am really genuinely sorry to hear about your leg Baz..  what a pisser.. I hope that all bodes well with you mate..


----------



## barryd (Dec 15, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> I am really genuinely sorry to hear about your leg Baz..  what a pisser.. I hope that all bodes well with you mate..



Ive still managed to get out on the scooter a couple of times which I had to almost hop to.  Not sure the cold did the knee any good mind but I am determined to keep it going through the winter.

I see Aprilia do an 850 beast of a scooter.  75hp and goes like the clappers apparently.  Only seen two for sale in the entire country and around the £4-5k mark.

Sorry off topic now


----------



## maingate (Dec 15, 2020)

barryd said:


> Ive still managed to get out on the scooter a couple of times which I had to almost hop to.  Not sure the cold did the knee any good mind but I am determined to keep it going through the winter.
> 
> I see Aprilia do an 850 beast of a scooter.  75hp and goes like the clappers apparently.  Only seen two for sale in the entire country and around the £4-5k mark.
> 
> Sorry off topic now



Do you have a model name Barry. My Son does part time work at a Motorcycle dealer on Westgate Road in Newcastle and he might be able to help. He rides an Aprilia himself, it's about 1,000 or 1,200 cc though, so too big for your rack.


----------



## barryd (Dec 15, 2020)

maingate said:


> Do you have a model name Barry. My Son does part time work at a Motorcycle dealer on Westgate Road in Newcastle and he might be able to help. He rides an Aprilia himself, it's about 1,000 or 1,200 cc though, so too big for your rack.



Cheers (I think)

Its an Aprilia SRV 850

Total monster scooter.


----------



## myvanwy (Dec 16, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> yes.. had a nice meal there a few years ago when cruising the Shroppie..


Daughter works in the kitchen.


----------



## badgerdid (Dec 20, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> We will do what we always do every New Years Eve.. we chug our boat up to the Swan Inn at Fradley junction from Barton Marina, moor up, get a few DVDs on and crack open the gin bottle with a nice Indian takeaway curry (sadly the pub will be closed this year due to covid otherwise we would be in there counting down the minutes of a shite 2020) we will then wake up New Years Day (at some point) and chug it back to the marina doing the 7 locks with a bloody hangover.. I cant wait.. (good job missis Joy is the lock monkey and all I have to do is steer the boat  )
> View attachment 89925


My neck of the woods too, I’m only kings Bromley. Love the mucky duck.


----------



## Guff666 (Dec 21, 2020)

We'll probably be parked up in a car park on coast somewhere in Tier 2. Norfolk or the Wash seem favourite right now.


----------

